# Or 1st baby of the season



## chefontheloose (Dec 11, 2016)

Here's a pic of our 1 day old baby










Mother whiteface cinnamon pearl









Father whiteface cinnamon










Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## chefontheloose (Dec 11, 2016)

chefontheloose said:


> Here's a pic of our 1 day old baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a normal grey mother roosting on the nest? 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Those babies are going to be sooo cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> With a normal grey mother roosting on the nest?


So the wf cinnamon pearl laid the eggs but isn't sitting? That's an awful lot of eggs for one hen to care for, not to mention a lot of babies. Any chance you have other hens that are broody and can help sit? Also, any way to add some more bedding to the bottom of the box? I always found that to be the hardest part, I felt like I was adding bedding every time I opened the box. Such a cute baby!!


----------



## chefontheloose (Dec 11, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> So the wf cinnamon pearl laid the eggs but isn't sitting? That's an awful lot of eggs for one hen to care for, not to mention a lot of babies. Any chance you have other hens that are broody and can help sit? Also, any way to add some more bedding to the bottom of the box? I always found that to be the hardest part, I felt like I was adding bedding every time I opened the box. Such a cute baby!!


We have 6 boxes 4 of them have eggs and nesting. I think the normal grey had laid some without mating, in that box. The 3 of them are caring for the eggs and now baby. Interesting situation 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## chefontheloose (Dec 11, 2016)

There's heaps of bedding also, they keep pushing it up the back of the box. 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## chefontheloose (Dec 11, 2016)

Baby number 1 & 2.








Number 1 is now 3 days old and number 2 is only born between 9 am and 3 pm today. 


Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Very fuzzy! Have you candled the other eggs to see which ones are viable?


----------



## chefontheloose (Dec 11, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> Very fuzzy! Have you candled the other eggs to see which ones are viable?


So far they all seem viable. I candled them all the day before no 1 hatched. There were at least 4 or 5 almost ready. 1 was a dead embryo. 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh, how beautiful!


----------



## chefontheloose (Dec 11, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## chefontheloose (Dec 11, 2016)

Here's today's pic. 








Beanie is starting to show colour. 


Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

So fluffy! Thanks for sharing, seeing their growth and changes over the days/weeks is always interesting. I'm looking forward to finding out whether any of the other eggs will have hatched by now


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Adorable!


----------

